# Best Fountain Pen Kit?



## JohnGreco

I was wondering, if price was not a factor, what is the Top of the Line fountain pen kit on the market? I've only been using a fountain pen for a couple of months now (totally in love with it though!), so my knowledge on the top tier FP's is a bit limited.

Thanks in advance


----------



## glycerine

Depends on how you define "Top of the Line".  There are some with nice intricate designs, there are some with more "precious" platings, they will all write about the same unless you upgrade the nib/feed.
The stateman is nice, the majestic, the Imperial, Lotus, Emporer, the Nouveau Spectre looks nice...  I would consider those "high end" as long as you have a good nib/feed set in it.


----------



## Ed McDonnell

I was more than a little disappointed in my last purchase of a gentlemens and JR Statesmen FP from Craft Supplies USA.  They no longer put any sort of protection over the nib in the kit.  It's just stuffed in a little plastic bag which is tossed in a large plastic bag with all the other parts.  These kit bags are just tossed in a box with the rest of your order.  When I got mine the nibs were poking through the plastic bags and had been pretty beat up.  I guess between the trip from China, warehouse handling a couple times, and the trip to me the nibs took more than one hit.  The tines were misaligned, the gap was off and the plating on the nib was scratched.  They aren't worth the effort to fix, so I'll toss them and replace them with upgrade nibs.  Not what I expect when I'm paying for what I used to believe were better quality kits.  

When I called CSUSA to express my concern over their new (to me) policy of shipping the kits with the nib completely unprotected the answer I got was "that's the way the manufacturer sends them to us".  My response is OK, don't expect any more orders from me.

Sorry for the long rant.  Bottom line:  if you are thinking about ordering from CSUSA (and maybe any other supplier) ask them if they are shipping the nibs with any protection before ordering.  If so, don't waste your money with that vendor unless you are definitely planning on upgrading the nib yourself and don't have any use for the kit nib.

Ed


----------



## JohnGreco

Thanks for the replies.

I will definitely be upgrading the nib, so I'm not too worried about the one that comes in the kit.

I should have defined my idea of high end more since it can really vary so much from person to person. Something with precious metal platings that are well plated. Raised design...out of the ordinary. But also something where the pen itself has a nice balanced feel.

As a novice fountain pen user I am fairly happy with the kit nib I have, so I'm really looking forward to see just how nice an upgraded nib performs.

Thanks again for the suggestions and help


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Ed has a valid point on the unprotected nib on the component sets from CSUSA and I can attest to the fact that is how they are receiving them. It dosen't bother me as I always change the nib anyway, but to some others it might be a problem. 
Just as a point in buying a fountain pen, my advise is NEVER purchase a fountain pen from anyone that just hands you one with a nib on it unless you took it for a test drive and it's the proper width, and writes too your satifaction, always ask to have the nib changed. Most if not all component nibs will vary in width from fine to medium,


----------



## ed4copies

CSUSA has always had FANTASTIC customer service.  So, I really mean it when I say this is out of character for them.

WHO tells the manufacturer how to put all the tiny pieces in little individual bags????
Forget a bag or two and protect the darn nib!!!

Just my opinion----the tail (manufacturer) is wagging the dog (end user), here.


----------



## SteveG

I also upgrade EVERY nib on component set FP's that I sell. So the unprotected nib in a bag is not a problem for me. BUT...the practice of accepting that by CSUSA as OK bothers me. They are better than that. I expect they could "spec this out" to the supplier to demand proper packaging. What else is being downgraded there? What say you CSUSA?


----------



## 76winger

Most of FP's I've purchased from PSI have either had the plastic cover or been wrapped up with a little bag and inserted into another component to add extra protection. The only non-PSI FP's I've tried so far have been Emperors and they were plastic covered as well if I recall correctly.


----------



## glwalker

More of a question than an answer.  I've done a few Roman Harvest kits.  I believe the rollerball and fountain pen are interchangeable from one kit to another.  I like the quality of the RH kits, but I know little about fountain pens.  What do you all think about the RH Fountain Pen?  I would guess it would be considered a nice high-end pen.  They certainly has nice plating options.


----------



## chrisk

As other colleagues above, I was upset by receiving some CSUSA F/ps with the nibs unprotected. I then tried to apply an old plastic protection on some of these new nibs. And it didn't work. Seemingly these new unprotected nibs have been modified, that is they seem a bit larger.
At this price, I agree it's troublesome.


----------



## watch_art

I don't know any of the kits, but any with short fat sections would be my favorites.  I bought one for myself a couple years back from a guy I went to college with who turned lots of ball points and roller balls.  He ordered a kit from Berea with a short fat black plastic section that I liked quite well.  The nib was quite nice, too, after I tuned it just a little.  Sadly - it got lost in a trade gone wrong.  Ugh...


----------



## carpblaster

I may be stupid withthe FP, what and where is the best kind to replace the junior gentleman tips with, I am new and read a lot, got a Maestic and waiting on something good to turn and put it on,Read where most people, do a test drive and adjust the pen there selling then clean it out,any special way to do that,please help
carpblaster


----------



## 76winger

carpblaster said:


> I may be stupid withthe FP, what and where is the best kind to replace the junior gentleman tips with, I am new and read a lot, got a Maestic and waiting on something good to turn and put it on,Read where most people, do a test drive and adjust the pen there selling then clean it out,any special way to do that,please help
> carpblaster



If you're new to FPs (and we all start out that way) I'd recommend you just leave the stock nib on your first one and play around with it and use it for yourself, so you can learn about it. Also review the documentation in the library, It's got a lot good information to get you started. Then that will give you some basic information to start carrying on conversations to learn even more. 

Once you've got a little knowledge and experience, and are ready to try selling some, then you'll want to consider the "upgrade nibs" to avoid the bad perception issue that you see everyone talking about. But get some experience on the ones that come with the component sets, many work just fine in actual use once you've tuned them properly, and they don't cost you any extra up front.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Upgrading your nib on a component fountain pen - YouTube

Here's a link to a video to show how to remove and reinstall a nib, this is how to change it and it's also how you would clean it along with the feed.


----------



## Ulises Victoria

I have done several kit Fountain Pens. A customer said he likes how the pen he brought from me (with the IPG nib that comes standard with the kit), writes better than his 2 Mont Blancs (this is a true statement!).
So I think I'm ready to start doing some more serious work. I'm thinking to make some real classy FPs with some real nice woods, acrylics and nibs.
I'm thinking about Bock nibs. My question is: do I MUST change nib/feed/housing or just the nib?  What difference a feed makes?
Any general advise about making better fountain pens?
Thanks for your time


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Ulises, you only need to change the nib on our component sets, to do this check out this video: Upgrading your nib on a component fountain pen - YouTube


----------



## Ulises Victoria

Great video, Roy. Have seen it several times already! And appreciate your prompt answer. Expect an order for some nibs soon. :wink:


----------



## Smitty37

ed4copies said:


> CSUSA has always had FANTASTIC customer service. So, I really mean it when I say this is out of character for them.
> 
> WHO tells the manufacturer how to put all the tiny pieces in little individual bags????
> Forget a bag or two and protect the darn nib!!!
> 
> Just my opinion----the tail (manufacturer) is wagging the dog (end user), here.


 My limited experience is nobody they usually make that decision on their own.  

As you and I both know because we both sell them there are some pretty expensive component sets that are shipped from the manufacturer with unprotected nibs - shipped in pretty expensive boxes but unprotected nibs. They aren't coming from mainland China either.  Kinda makes abody wonder doesn't it.


----------



## jzerger

Is there a resource that gives the nib sizes that come WITH various FP components (kits)? Primarily a Jr Gent.   The size isn't in the description or the instructions.  
 Someone has asked me for a mid-thin nib...
I'm not quite sure what that means (he's a FP self-admitted "expert...he uses them).  I think the size is more important to him than the brand.


----------

